# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج برنامج MyBackup Pro v3.0.6 افضل برنامج لعمل نسخة احتياطية من بيانات جوالك   MyBackup Pro v3.0.6   Re

## AMR@RAMZI

*برنامج MyBackup Pro v3.0.6 افضل برنامج لعمل نسخة احتياطية من بيانات جوالك*   *MyBackup Pro v3.0.6*   *Requirements:* Android 1.6+ *Overview:* The easiest backup for Android         
Supporting the most content and the most devices
MyBackup Pro is the easiest backup for Android. Supporting the most content, and the most Android devices. 
Backup  (with schedule option) to our online secure servers, or SD card, your  Applications, Photos, Contacts, Call log, Browser Bookmarks, SMS (text  messages), MMS (message attachments), Calendar, System Settings, Home  Screens (including shortcut positions), Alarms, Dictionary, Music  Playlists, and more... 
Restore your backups on your existing or new phone. 
MyBackup Pro will work on all Android mobile devices, regardless if they have root access or not.
Users who have a rooted phone: You can backup apk+data as well as market links! 
NOTE: Data/setting of applications can only be supported if you have a rooted phone, or if the application integrates with us. 
__ *ROOT ONLY PHONE FEATURES BELOW _*_
MyBackup Pro now comes with all MyToolbox features for Free.
This  application will allow Root users to multi-select applications and  perform the following functions with 0-click batch operations! 
- Freeze bloatware, system apps
- UnFreeze frozen applications
- Wipe Cache of applications
- Wipe Data of applications
- Uninstall applications
- Break the Android Market Link to Apps
- Link Apps to the Android Market
- Force Close applications   *تحميل :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mmass

جزاك اله خيرا

----------


## hamid4

```
جزاك اله خيرا
```

----------


## hamid4

*4gsmmaroc*

----------

